# Bianchi Frame Closeouts?



## Lolamunky (Jul 28, 2010)

Does anyone know if Bianchi does any frame closeouts that can be purchased in the US? I know all the American companies do crazy clearance to make room for 2012 models but it doesnt seem to be the case for Bianchi USA. 

I really want to find an Oltre frame from 11' if possible


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

They traditionally start slashing cost prices this time of the year to make room for next years product. That does not mean that your shop is going to pass along savings to you though. You should be able to save some money with a good shop if you know what you are ordering and it is available. Not many Oltre were produced and Bianchi ran very lean this year in on hand inventory overall.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

You can always see if there's anything left over in your size, but even in ~51cm frames, no leftover T-Cubes or 928 SLs. I didn't ask about the Oltre since I feel a little uneasy racing someting that expensive.


----------



## Lolamunky (Jul 28, 2010)

Spade who did you talk to about frames.....my LBS never has closeouts since they can barely keep stock.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Lolamunky said:


> Spade who did you talk to about frames.....my LBS never has closeouts since they can barely keep stock.


My LBS who inquired through their distributor. My shop sometimes has closeouts, but seldom in my size. They complained that they weren't able to get as many Bianchis as they wanted to order, which meant them selling a lot more Giants. Fortuately, most of the die hards were able to get something to satisfy their Celeste needs. 

I just wanted a spare road frame since there's a little more crashing in my category than I like and I'd be SOL if my frame broke. 

If I had $$$ burning a hole in my pocket, I wouldn't want a new TT bike with really aggressive geometry for shorter distances.


----------

